# Battleschool



## Brian24 (31 Oct 2001)

Can anyone tell me about Infantry Battleschool?
Also, how can you get posted to a para coy?

Thanks


----------



## Disturbance (31 Oct 2001)

reg force or reserve?


----------



## Brian24 (1 Nov 2001)

Reg Force


----------



## para (18 Nov 2001)

Going to a para coy is like a promotion to a young soldier. You have to work harder than your comrades and go that extra mile.
You also have to get on to a basic para course witch is becoming few and for between.


----------



## essbee (18 Aug 2005)

If you want to get into a Para company you have to get posted to one of the light infantry battalions,  after that you have to prove yourself as they like to man the companies with senior corporals and privates.  And as for Basic Para courses my battalion gets positions for six courses per year so there's a good chance of getting on one.


----------



## GO!!! (18 Aug 2005)

To achieve your goal, you must;

1) Meet the requirements to be recruited as an infanteer.
2) Pass Basic training
3) Pass Infantry Battle School
4) Get posted to a Light Infantry Battallion
5) Get loaded on a Basic Parachutists' course
6) Pass said course.
7) Get cross posted within the Battallion to the Para Coy.

1,2 are easy, 3 can be a challenge, 4 is luck (but you should ask to go to a Light Infantry Bn anyway), 5 is a competition with everyone else in the the Unit, 6 is up to you, and 7 is not.

The three light Bns are 3PPCLI, 3RCR, and 3 R22eR (VanDoos)

Hope this helps.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Aug 2005)

uh, you guys are aware that he asked that question in Oct, 2001, right?


----------



## GO!!! (18 Aug 2005)

Uh, why yes, I was, really!

That was a test - you have done well Paracowboy, carry on.

<runs from room>


----------



## Zarathustra (19 Aug 2005)

*lol* !!! 
Best post I read so far ! *lol* Plus I just figured out where "VanDoos" comes from. I was searching for a General Van Doos or something like that. *lol*


----------



## Island Ryhno (19 Aug 2005)

General Van Doos OMF.  ;D


----------



## AllSmiles (13 Jan 2015)

As someone who has all of the same questions as these guys and literally no military experience;
I'd like to thank you for answering the question even though it is 10+ years old now.
I am literally rolling through the "Life as an Infantry Soldier?" Post and hitting all the answers I need as I go.

It's really exciting stuff and it helps me pass the time between my milestones in getting a career in the Canadian Forces.
Also, it helps me from beating the dead horse everyone ahead of me has whacked to a pulp.

Please in the future don't let the age of a post discourage you from contributing to it, chances are someone is wondering about that this year and even right now.


----------



## Loachman (13 Jan 2015)

AllSmiles said:
			
		

> Also, it helps me from beating the dead horse everyone ahead of me has whacked to a pulp.



And many of us here appreciate that.

If only more did likewise.


----------

